# New 55g....What filter?



## LovinLiveBearer (Nov 26, 2007)

Hello! I am upgrading! YAY! :fun: Right now I have a 20g Eclipse fish tank and will start the upgrade process tonight. Super excited. I do have a couple questions that I am hoping all you awesome folks can help me with. Since I have an ecplise, I have never had to purchase a filtration system. Like I said I will have a 55g tank with mostly livebearers, some Otos and I am planning in the future to have a school of Corys. I have all live plants and a will be upgrading my 15 inch bubble stick to a 26 inch. The tank I am getting has a wood hood cover that matches the stand, so I do not know how that will effect a filtration system. Does anyone have any suggestions for one that is around or less that $100. There are soo many out there and I don't need something that is too fancy. I do water changes every other day or so as well. Any advice would be awesome. Also what is the best substrate for live plants? I am thinking a darker sand...not too dark to wash out the ddrift wood. But something that is good for my plants. Thanks!!! :razz: :razz: :razz:


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If your tank is close to wall or the canopy prevent you from hanging anything deep on the back, look at canister filters. A Magnum 350 or equivalent can handle a 55g easily (the H.O.T. magnum is adequate).


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

Magnum series are garbage compared to fluval and Rena, and Ehiem (if you can find em )

I have my magnums up in the closet lol.


----------



## buckeyefinance (Feb 1, 2008)

Most will disagree but I have had good luck in the past with Whisper. I do like my Fluval as well. If you choose a hanging filter, put it on prior to filling up your tank. Easier to move the tank and stand in order to make filter nice and snug.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Magnums are the cheapest. Start there and look upward. I've needed to replace the impellers and seals (o-ring, d-ring, gaskets) in Magnums, but I haven't had one fail yet. They do get louder with age.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

honestly, take out the bubble wand. it's outgassing any co2 that could possibly help your plants.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2008)

I suggest a Rena XP3 for a 55g. Its a tad over $100, but definitely worth it.  Easy to maintain and setup and it does a nice job.

I agree on the airwand.


----------



## LovinLiveBearer (Nov 26, 2007)

Thank you everyone for your suggestions. I will be purchasing everything I need within the next few weeks and once it is up and running I will update everyone. Thanks!


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

GL I am getting 2 emperor 400 for my 50. I am going to have a total of 3 filters maybe depends. But GL man when do you plan on getting it setup?


----------

